# New five pawns liquid - black flag fallen



## Tom (4/10/14)

A mate of mine just gave me some feedback from the german vape expo (i am so bummed that i did not make it)

He reckons its a must have juice! Tobacco and Espresso. Probably more then that as well. He loved it. 

Release in about 3-4 weeks. Currently steeping in the oak barrels....

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD (4/10/14)

Sounds lekker


----------



## rogue zombie (4/10/14)

Oh my... That sounds stunning.

Thanks for the heads up


----------

